# scope question



## skeeter (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey I'm looking for the attachments to make a leupold scope adjustable without taking off the caps on the adjustments. Does anyone know where I can find these? Thanks --------------Travis


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 17, 2009)

skeeter said:


> Hey I'm looking for the attachments to make a leupold scope adjustable without taking off the caps on the adjustments. Does anyone know where I can find these? Thanks --------------Travis



Someone makes a after market cap that can adjust the sight.  Might check with Brownells.   I'll see if I can find the link.


Someone mentioned  Leupold custom shop.   I can not seem find a link.  I have seen them advertised.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 17, 2009)

Alright will do! Thanks


----------



## Chad (Mar 17, 2009)

skeeter said:


> Hey I'm looking for the attachments to make a leupold scope adjustable without taking off the caps on the adjustments. Does anyone know where I can find these? Thanks --------------Travis



Kenton Ind and, as mentioned, Leupy can do some.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks :)


----------

